# 75 Gallon Fresh Water Aquarium Set Up For Sale



## saltandzoas (Dec 7, 2018)

Includes:

1 Discus
1 Angelfish
2 Glass Catfish
1 Catfish
1 Upside Down catfish
1 Plecko

Stand
Glass
Light
Gravel
Filter
Heater
All products remaining in stand

Asking $350 for everything


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

That's an amazing deal for a nice looking setup. Have you posted this in the marketplace section too?

Hope someone snaps it up!


----------

